# Trouble in Spain!



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Can any one help!

I am in Alicante with my Winnebago,need a chevvy specialist.

Lost all my power sterring fluid from a leaky union,cant repair it.
I have tried several local garages,they look at me as if im mad.

Does anyone know of a garage that can repair chevrolet?

Thanks
Zola.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zola this site >>>HERE<<< supplied by John (JSW) RV'er extraordinaire seems to fit the bill. 

Olley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that has to prove beyond any doubt the value of a £10 membership.
Hope you get going again soonest Zola.

cabby


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

There is an American Car centre on the N332 between Albir and Altea. It is on the right hand side as you go towards Altea. He wont do a repair but might have an idea where to go.

There is a genuinely good English garage ( yes really..........not a rip off merchant ) who will help you and maybe even do it. Take the N332 from Villajoyosa towards Benidorm /// this is the OLD N332 i/e the coast road. As you leave Villajoyosa you will come to a major set of lights. Go through them to the next lights which would take you down to the beach at Playa del Torres. Turn right in order to do a left away from the sea then bear right. The garage is there on the left just behind a derelict Jugetelandia

If you get lost ask at a shop called ex pats which is just before those lights on the left

That is the place I would start at looking for help without a doubt.



**** THERE IS ANOTHER ENGLISHMAN with a garage nearby by the name of Shane Tonks. ( In my opinion ) he is a chancer and a ????????? It is possible them in the shop send you to him so make sure you get the right place !!!


Good Luck


----------

